# Filter micron size??????



## pg55 (Dec 20, 2012)

I plan on ordering an "allinonewine pump" today. I want to add a filter system setup recommend by WadeE. I would like just to use a 1 microin size filter for all whites/reds/fruit wines instead of using the 5 microns on the reds. What would I give up by using a 1 micron for all? All so how much wine will I lose in the housing/filter? Thanks


----------



## Rocky (Dec 20, 2012)

pg55, using a 1 micron on a red could plug the filter very quickly. Reds tends to have more solids than whites and that is why I use 1 micron for whites and 5 micron for reds.

You really do not lose a significant amount of wine in filtering. After your donating carboy is empty, the pump will draw most of the wine out of the filter housing. You might lose a couple of ounces.


----------



## Tripplett (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree with Rocky. One micron is very small. I'm kind of new to the wine making scene but I do know a lot about filters and 5 microns is plenty small. You may significantly change the color and or taste of your red wine with 1 micron. Heck, I would have thought 5 would be ok for white too but like I said I'm new to wine making.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2012)

Respectfully I disagree with both of you guys. I use a .45 filter for all wine, red and white. If your wine is racked it shouldn't be a problem. I lose no color or taste from filtering tight. You will also find this is what wineries use. If your wine is heavy with solids in suspension you could use a 3 micron first then go to a tighter one. When ever I bottle or filter the first two bottles always get dumped back into the carboy first so all bottles are consistent in color and meta. I say meta because you're sanitizing all of your lines and filter with it before you start.


----------



## pg55 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I did order one each of 1 and 5 micron. I will order a
point micron size after I try out the other two.


----------



## Thig (Dec 20, 2012)

Can the filter housing be turned upside down since the inlet and outlet tubes connect at the top. Would this reduce the amount of wine left in the housing?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 20, 2012)

Thig-
Yes it can or you can add a threaded pipe like I did - talked about here -
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/index4.html


----------



## BobF (Dec 21, 2012)

Thig said:


> Can the filter housing be turned upside down since the inlet and outlet tubes connect at the top. Would this reduce the amount of wine left in the housing?



Yes. Make sure the connections are solid so you don't pull something lose when you move the housing around.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 21, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thig-
> Yes it can or you can add a threaded pipe like I did - talked about here -
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/index4.html



Pardon my ignorance, but what is this for?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 21, 2012)

Fabiola said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is this for?


 
I tapped the inside of the filter housing to thread in a 1/2" plastic pipe so it will suck all the way to the bottom without having to tip the housing when done.
and I also had problems with the relief valve leaking air, so this was a simple cure as it would always draw from the bottom of the filter housing.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 22, 2012)

Just ordered the 0.35 micron filters from McMaster - Carr


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Tom 
Just make sure to use atleast a 1 micron filter prior to going down to the .35

Is this the filter you are referring to 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#45235k94/=eys0fr


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 22, 2012)

Steve, absolutely bud! I am following your recommendations to the "T"!
Now I just need to be able to open my pump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 22, 2012)

Did you find where she hid your gift yet ?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 22, 2012)

LMAO!!!!! Yep....at my in laws.....LOL...she is getting a bit more crafty every year...LOL!!!!


----------

